# [RISOLTO]AIUTO!!!non riesco più a loggarmi-'login incorrect'

## _Rugg_

ciao a tutti mi sa che ho conbinato un gran casino...

stavo facendo l'update del sistema che ad un certo punto mi ha dato un errore su una libreria...io ho eseguito senza sapere di che si trattava un emerge -C di quella libreria.

Poi ho spento...quando ho riacceso al momento del login 

ricevo un errore:

/usr/sbin/cron: error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0:cannot open shared object file: No such file or direct

poi

 /etc/host.conf: line 24 bad command "mdns off"

poi sul login

/bin/login: error while loading shared libraries: lbpam_misc.so.0: cannot shared object file: No such file or directory

Come faccio adesso?

Si può risolvere qualcosa con il live cd?

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by _Rugg_ on Fri Dec 17, 2004 8:22 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lavish

ti chrooti dentro e metti pam .. se fallisce l'autenticazione sbattigli i files che ti chiede a mano e poi ricompilalo  :Wink: 

Cmq... 

 *Quote:*   

> ...io ho eseguito senza sapere di che si trattava un emerge -C di quella libreria.

 

SEI UN FOLLE!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora metti il livecd monti le partizioni e fai il chroot. Una volta fatto questo dai un

```
# emerge gentoolkit
```

e poi una volta installato dai un

```
# revdep-rebuild -p   // per vedere che ti vuole ricompilare

# revdep-rebuild
```

Per il file hosts devi avere messo qualcosa di sbagliato

----------

## Taglia

Hai disinstallato il PAM   :Very Happy: 

... l'ho fatto anche io una volta, dopo una giornata di smadonnamenti a mezzanotte mi è partito un embolo e ho volontariamente cancellato il pam senza nemmeno sapere cosa fosse (furbo eh)

Io ho risolto lanciando il LiveCD, facendo chroot sulla mia distro e ri-emergendo il modulo disinstallato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Rugg_

sono veramente un pazzo!!!  :Laughing: 

ora però durante il revdep-rebuilt mi da errore proprio su pam

... 

l'ho provato a riemergere ma mi da un errore su :

cp: cannot stat '/usr/share/automake/install-sh': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/pam-0.77-r4 failed

!!! Function src_unpack, Line 99, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

!!! if you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message

HELP !!!

----------

## _Rugg_

ho provato a settare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in /etc/portage/package.unmask

ma mi dice 'invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ho provato a settare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in /etc/portage/package.unmask
> 
> ma mi dice 'invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

 

Perche' in que file la sintassi e':

```
categoria/nome-pacchetto        keyword
```

Come ad esempio:

```
sys-libs/pam           ~x86
```

Anche se il tuo errore mi sembra diverso....

----------

## _Rugg_

niente...sto spulcinado il forum ma non riesco a trovare niente che possa risolvere il mio problema...

continua a darmi l'errore

[login.o] Error 1

'/var/tmp/portage/pam-login-3.14/work/pam_login-3.14/src'

durante il revdep-rebuild

e 

'/usr/portage/sys-libs/pam/pam-0.77-r4.ebuild: line 101: autoconf: command not found'

durante l'emerge di pam

(non so se può servire ma nella linea 101 del file c'è scritto autoconf | | die

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un

```
$ ls -l /usr/bin/autoconf*
```

----------

## _Rugg_

ho eseguito:

ls -l /usr/bin/autoconf*

ed il risultato e' questo:

-rwxr-xr-x  1  root  root  7668  Dec  15  00:56  /usr/bin/autoconf-2.59

----------

## _Rugg_

potrei provare a riemergere autoconf.

Che ne pensate?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si prova anche a riemergiare autoconf

----------

## _Rugg_

Ho provato a riemergere autoconf e mi ha emerso la versione 2.59

Ma l'errore me lo da lo stesso...

 :Sad: 

Come faccio poi a sbattere dentro .../src (come sopra) il login.o...

Grazie a tutti

----------

## randomaze

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> ho eseguito:
> 
> ls -l /usr/bin/autoconf*
> 
> ed il risultato e' questo:
> ...

 

Allora direi che ti manca qualcosina:

```
$ ls /usr/bin/autoconf -l

0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 29 Oct 12 14:18 /usr/bin/autoconf -> ../lib/autoconf/ac-wrapper.pl
```

Controlla se hai il file /usr/lib/autoconf/ac-wrapper.pl, se si fai tu il link simbolico.

----------

## _Rugg_

Allora...sono riuscito a sistemare pam e pam-login riemergendo la libreria mancante e poi effettuando il revdep-rebuild...ma adesso prima del login ricevo un errore del tipo: /etc/host.conf: Line 24: Bad command "mdns on"

ho provato allora a metterlo off ma ricevo lo stesso messaggio: /etc/host.conf: Line 24: Bad command "mdns off"

Poi quando scrivo il nome utente o root per il login ricevo un "login incorrect"

Sapreste dirmi il perche'?

Grazie a tutti !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il /etc/host.conf. Per il login prova a rifare la password di root da livecd dopo il chroot

----------

## _Rugg_

Ecco l'host.conf:

order hosts,bind

mdns on

multi off

La passwd l'ho cambiato ma quando vado a fare il login mi dice sempre  login incorrect

----------

## _Rugg_

Il problema dell'mdns l'ho risolto bastava commentare nell'host.conf la linea riguardante l'mdms pero' non riesco a capire il perche' di quel login incorrect sia da root che da utente.

Sapreste dirmi il perche'?

Grazie ancora

----------

## randomaze

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> non riesco a capire il perche' di quel login incorrect sia da root che da utente

 

Secondo sommergendo e riemergendo ti sono saltate le password.

Fai il boot da LiveCD, effettua il mount del disco, di proc e fai il chroot.

dopo gli dai il comando "passwd" e dovrebbe fartela cambiare.

Dopo ti sposti su un'altra console con alt-f2 e controlli che vada bene.

----------

## _Rugg_

...fatto ma non va bene...il fatto è che se cerco di loggarmi da livecd la passwd me la chiede ma mi da sempre login incorrect...e se cerco di loggarmi senza live cd avviando semplicemente il sistema, una volta scritto root o <nome utente> da subito login incorrect senza chiedermi di inserire la passwd...

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> ...fatto ma non va bene...il fatto è che se cerco di loggarmi da livecd la passwd me la chiede ma mi da sempre login incorrect...

 

Secondo me ti manca qualcosa.... tipo il file /etc/passwd, oppure qualcosa che gli somigli messo da pam o da shadow

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> ...fatto ma non va bene...il fatto è che se cerco di loggarmi da livecd la passwd me la chiede ma mi da sempre login incorrect...

 

In che senso loggarti da livecd?

----------

## _Rugg_

/etc/passwd non mi manca...

Nel senso che mi apro un'altra shell dove mi devo loggare...

Ho provato ora a riemergere shadow ma mi da un errore del genere:

See 'config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/shadow-4.0.6 failed

!!! Function econf, Line 447, Exitcode 77

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message

Può dipendere da shadow il fatto che non riesco a loggarmi?

Dove lo trovo il config.log

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> Nel senso che mi apro un'altra shell dove mi devo loggare..

 

Io non intendevo questo... intendevo che mettevi il livecd montavi le tue partizioni, poi facevi il chroot e da li davi un passwd

----------

## _Rugg_

Da livecd ho montato le partizioni fatto il chroot  poi dato un passwd ho cambiato la password di root ... è solo che se cerco di loggarmi su un'altra shell mi da il solito login incorrect 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> Da livecd ho montato le partizioni fatto il chroot  poi dato un passwd ho cambiato la password di root ... è solo che se cerco di loggarmi su un'altra shell mi da il solito login incorrect 
> 
> 

 

Non puoi provare su un altra shell del livecd perche' quella sarebbe la password del livecd.

----------

## _Rugg_

ah...ho capito  :Embarassed: 

però se cerco di loggarmi senza livecd cioè avviando semplicemente il sistema, al momento del login,sia che scrivo root o <nome utente> ricevo sempre login incorrect... e la passwd non me la chiede per niente...

Può dipendere dal fatto che riemergendo shadow ricevo un errore su 'config.log' ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vai con il livecd e fai il chroot a quel punto vedi se esiste il file /etc/shadow e /etc/passwd

----------

## _Rugg_

Si li ho tutti e due...

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai fatto il chroot da livecd, hai lanciato passwd e hai cambiato la password... che ti è venuto scritto? ti ha accettato la password?

----------

## _Rugg_

si me l'ha accettata

----------

## Cazzantonio

poi hai riavviato e al momento di inserire la password ti da che tipo di errore?

come sarebbe a dire che non ti chiede la password?

chiaramente stai cercando di entrare come root vero?

voglio buttare un'idea lì... non è che pam, essendo un pacchetto di sistema, viene configurato in qualche modo speciale da gentoo? non è che emergere baselayout o pacchetti simili può ristabilizzare la situazione?

non ho mai provato in vita mia a disinstallare pam quindi non so di preciso cosa può succedere se cerchi di riemergerlo da zero... di suo i file di conf in /etc/ non dovrebbero essere stati cancellati no?

----------

## _Rugg_

al riavvio scrivo root su login e mi da subito login incorrect :

Login: root

login incorrect

(di inserire la passwd non me lo chiede per niente)

I file di conf in etc ci sono ancora (e spero che non siano stati modificati)...

----------

## _Rugg_

Ho confronatato i  miei file in etc con un'altro che ha la gentoo ed ho notato qualche differenza in lgin.defs...

Puo' dipendere da questo?Posso provare a copiare quello mi manca nel mio login.defs?

Ho notato anche che /usr/bin/autoconf punta ad una libreria diversa

ecco il mio ls -l /usr/bin/autoconf

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 Dec 15 19:28 /usr/bin/autoconf -> ../lib/misc/ac-wrapper.sh

Quando invece dovrebbe puntare a /usr/lib/autoconf/ac-wrappe.pl (mi sembra)

potrei rifare il link simbolico ma l'unica cosa ' che non ho la libreria...

Come posso fare?

----------

## _Rugg_

Problema risolto mi mancava solo da modificare alcune righe in alcuni file .conf

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> Problema risolto mi mancava solo da modificare alcune righe in alcuni file .conf

 

Possiamo sapere che c'era di sbagliato? Magari a qualcuno servira'

----------

## stefanonafets

Anche se nn era questo il problema, per disinstallare PAM io ho fatto così:

da live-cd chrootato sulla distro funzionante ho dato un emerge --unmerge pam pam login, indi ho inserito -pam tra le use e ho dato un emerge --newuse world (questo per una gentoo libera da pam, per la serie "l'importante è poter scegliere  :Very Happy:   ") 

ps, mi pare che questo sia tutto ciò che avevo fatto, ma nn mi ricordo, forse ho dato anche un revdep-rebuild...

----------

## _Rugg_

io invece avevo dato proprio un emerge -C pam pam-login  :Shocked: 

per sistemare tutto il bordello che avevo combinato ho dovuto riemergere pam pam-login eseguire il revdep-rebuild

poi la cosa che mi mancava era sistemare i file .conf in etc con etc-update...(una stupidata)

 :Laughing: 

----------

